# [X11][NOTEBOOK] ustawienia xorga z Sabayona

## Felix910

Witajcie, przed instalacją Gentoo używałem przez pewien czas Sabayona. Nie było tam żadnych problemów z działaniem sterowników odpowiedzialnych za grafikę, nawet na livedvd gra "world of goo" działała płynnie. Na Gentoo sytuacja wygląda nieco inaczej - choć siedziałem już sporo czasu nad dopracowaniem plików konfiguracyjnych nie udało mi dojść do choć porównywalnych wyników (ta sama gra jest tak powolna, że nie można z niej korzystać). Glxgears na obu systemach zwraca ok. 300-400 FPS, a "eselect opengl show" -> "xorg-x11". Na Sabayonie używany jest ati, a na Gentoo wypróbowałem już radeon'a, radeonhd i ati (we wszystkich wypadkach podobne rezultaty). Mój komputer to laptop LG E300, karta graficzna Radeon Xpress 1250, a tu wynik emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5550_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Oct 2009 17:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/Spring /usr/local/portage/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 avi berkdb bzip2 cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gcj gd gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k mad mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdo perl php png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads unicode vorbis xcb xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Oprogramowanie:

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.4

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.5
```

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier      "X.org Configured"

   Screen 0      "Screen0"      0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0"      "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mouse0"         "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Touchpad0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "dbe"

   Load      "record"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "dri"

   Load      "dri2"

   Load      "extmod"

   Load      "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier      "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier      "Touchpad0"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "Device"         "/dev/input/event1"

   Option      "SHMConfig"      "true"

   Option      "TapButton1"      "1"

   Option      "TapButton2"      "2"

   Option      "TapButton3"      "3"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier      "Mouse0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier      "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName   "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier       "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option      "DRI" "true"

   VendorName   "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Xpress 1250"

   BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier     "Screen0"

   Device      "Card0"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   SubSection   "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Próbowałem już kopiować xorg.conf'a z livedvd Sabayona, nic to jednak nie dało. Bardzo proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu tego problemu.

edit: jeszcze glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.5.1

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_120, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_resize_buffers, 

    GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

8 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x61 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x63 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x64 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x57 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

8 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x58  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x59  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

Widzę, że pojawiła się już odpowiedź w dziale "Zgłaszanie naruszeń Regulaminu"  :Confused:  Jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum i chcę jedynie trochę pomocy w konfiguracji systemu. Nie jestem zaawansowany w tych zagadnieniach i jeśli nie podałem jakichś wymaganych informacji wystarczy napisać...

----------

## lsdudi

przy strownikach ati (fglrx) eselect opengl powinien byc ustawiony na ati a nie x11

ogólnie: 

otwarte stery i gry się nie lubią ;]

A zgłoszenie o naruszenie regulaminu pewnie dostałeś za użycie słowa sabayon :]

----------

## Felix910

Problem w tym, że najnowsze zamknięte sterowniki ati nie wspierają mojej kary graficznej (do pobrania z ati.amd.com jest wersja 9.3 - ta jednak nie wspiera najnowszego xorg-servera). Ww. dystrybucja jest oparta na Gentoo i używa wolnych sterowników ati. Myślałem, że nie będzie problemów ze skopiowaniem ustawień, ale idąc dalej w las jest coraz więcej problemów. Wersje x11, xservera i driverów są prawie takie same (jedynie xserver na sabayonie jest nieco starszy - 1.6.3.901, u mnie 1.6.4); xorg.conf'y takie same, opengl taki sam, (po zamianie xorg.conf'ów) wynik glxinfo też taki sam, statystyki glxgears w przybliżeniu takie same... Różnica w działaniu jednak znacząco różna. Jakie jeszcze pliki/ustawienia/pakiety mogą mieć wpływ na działanie grafiki?

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Felix910 wrote:*   

> Jakie jeszcze pliki/ustawienia/pakiety mogą mieć wpływ na działanie grafiki?

 

media-libs/mesa?

----------

## lsdudi

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

>  *Felix910 wrote:*   Jakie jeszcze pliki/ustawienia/pakiety mogą mieć wpływ na działanie grafiki? 
> 
> media-libs/mesa?

 

sys-kernel/*

----------

